
Mint Data is live - jbyers
http://data.mint.com/
======
jbyers
There's some really interesting data in there. I am having trouble
understanding what "Monthly Expenses" means. For San Francisco it's over $14K.
Too much for an average person, too little to be the aggregate expenditure of
all Mint users in SF.

~~~
farmerbuzz
Averages can be skewed by outliers. I imagine there are quite a few outliers
in San Francisco using Mint.

